# how to stop getting sms from 58888?



## casual_gamer (Sep 5, 2007)

Last week i played a q&a game by replying to this number. now i am getting minimum 5 sms every day from this number( 58888 ) to play some of their cashpot games..i don't want these messages. is there any deactivation code for this?


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

call CC


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 6, 2007)

I called hutch cc but they said its not related to them.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

its indiatimes number


----------



## hac_king (Sep 7, 2007)

Just visit indiatimes website n search SMS KEYWORD to deactivate it.
 u'll surely find it there..


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 7, 2007)

^^did that already, but could not find the deactivation code.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally i got the code guys..to stop this service message GSTOP to 58888


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Don't bump old threads like that(problem must have been solved already


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ actually I was looking for the exact same thing.. so this is a good bump, atleast for me  ,I am getting cr@pload of crap SMS from them. 
@addie95: Thanks


----------

